# My soul Requests Music (Sound problems)



## valsorym (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a problem with my sound card. I used Windows XP and EVEREST software, and I have:


```
Audio 
Audio Adapter: IDT 92HD81B1X @ Intel Ibex Peak PCH - High Definition Audio Controller
Audio Adapter: IDT 92HD81B1X @ nVIDIA GT218 - High Definition Audio Controller
```

Laptop: Dell Vostro 3500
OS:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD qb 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I added to /boot/loader.conf:

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
and rebooted my system.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play) default
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm5: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```

How do I change the audio output by default? I think it should be - pcm4.


```
# pciconf -lv
...
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x04411028 chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
...
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:	class=0x040300 card=0x04411028 chip=0x0be310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
...
```
No sound. What should I do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2011)

Set the default sound device in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit="4"
```


----------



## valsorym (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you wblock.

I added in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit="4"
```

and rebooted my system.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```

But no sound. 

When I run the 'System - Preferences - Sound', it said:

```
Waiting for the audio subsystem.
```

Tried to establish hw.snd.default_unit from 1 to 5. - did not help.

Earlier it was possible to open the audio settings (System - Preferences - Sound).
xmms installed the program. Tried to listen to music - no sound.

What to do?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2011)

Check the mixer(8) settings for volume.  Some laptops have volume wheels, too.  There are other magic settings for sound described in snd_hda(4), which I've been lucky enough not to need.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I have

```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
...
snd_hda_load="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_uaudio_load="YES"

hw.snd.default_unit="4"
```
and

```
# cat /etc/rc.conf
...
snddetect_enable="YES"
mixer_enable="YES"
```
and, again

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA IDT 92HD81B1X PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
```

Yes, this night is not lived in vain - there is sound, the music is playing.
Music plays, but very quietly.

Why so quiet? How to add volume?

P.S. All the sliders set to maximum.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2011)

Run mixer.  The man page link (mixer(8)) shows all the options, but volume is the important one.
`# mixer vol 100:100`


----------



## valsorym (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, it works.
wblock


> # mixer vol 100:100



but volume lower than in WIndows XP. 
I continue  working.


----------



## valsorym (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi again,
all it works

```
# whereis gmixer
gmixer: /usr/ports/audio/gmixer
# cd /usr/ports/audio/gmixer
# make && make install clean
...
# gmixer
```

I have a questions:

How to adjust the sound without gmixer (although everything works, but I do not want to run graphical tools)?
Why not open a window system - Preferences - Sound, says: "Waiting audio subsystem."?


----------

